# Yosemite National Park



## ray5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Friends,
This year is turning out to be one that I am able to satisfy a few places in my bucket list. Not only am I going to Yellowstone but now might be able to go to Yosemite as well to photograph! However, looking at the website it seems I might be out of luck with hotels in the park itself. Any suggestions on alternate, convenient and nice places to stay there? From where I would be able to go into the park early mornings and stay late to capture some good photographs? Family coming too so camping is not an option. Thank you in advance
Ray


----------

